# Costco Disney[land] ticket deal



## slomac (Oct 19, 2012)

I was just at costco today in Carlsbad and I see that they have the 4 day Disney hopper ticket deal again.  I don't have the exact dates but from what I remember it is good for a 4-day park hopper ticket + a $50 disney gift card for $259.  Once it is activated all four days must be used in 13 days.  I think it was good until the end of February 2013.  They don't have it on the web site at least not yet but I think this is a pretty good deal.  Next time I am there I will verify all the details but I wanted to let you all know in case anyone was planning a Disneyland trip soon.  They have't had this deal in a while.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 20, 2012)

Fellow Carlsbad (and Costco) friend:  Thank you -- could you check to see if that is one person only.  My son's family are Disney lovers...thinking Christmas present.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 20, 2012)

Related discussion on the Western board.


----------



## slomac (Oct 20, 2012)

Each one is for one person


----------



## bnoble (Oct 21, 2012)

Just a note: these are Disney*land*.  As far as I know, there is not a similar deal for Disney *World*.


----------

